# Co2 reactor loop setup - help please



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

not to be confused with the Ista max mix which has terrible reviews. this one looks to be modelled off the Sera Reactor and came highly recommended by a very experienced scaper

Review here
sale link, search "Aquarium ISTA Propeller Co2 External Turbo Reactor" on ebay

As i am running an Eheim Professional 3 - 2073 which has 5/8 hosing (not sure what that is in inches for you americans) and have heard that too much flow through any of these reactors causes the dosilution of co2 to be less effective, finally expelling co2 into the tank through the outflow.

To combat this, i have gotten 2 eheim T-bars which have 5/8 continuing straight with a 90 degree connection for 1/2 inch hosing which i will connect to the ista reactor. Meaning i'll have a little loops running off the main 5/8 hosing.

Questions for anyone who can help:
1 - will the offshoot of flow be TOO low?
2 - will this affect my filter or overall flow too much?
3 - anyone done similar - and have advice?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Im using a Sera with a SunSun rated at 525 gph. I can always tell when the media needs rinsing because it'll start getting some co2 bubbles coming from the outflow. In other words, to me this happens when the flow reduces. I think it has something to do with the spinning blades not turning fast enough.

I know too much flow can screw up a griggs or cerges, but Im not sure the same applies to these types. I think they may need it (up to a point, obviously). The Sera blades are a little different than that Ista though, so it may not be the same in your case. Also I should add that my experience here is rather limited. Just sharing what happens to mine.


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks mate... good to know. I'll see how this goes and respond in here when it arrives this week.

If it doesn't run well, I'll do the sera setup with the 5/8 connection. That's what yours is, right?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yep, Sera Flore Active CO2 Reactor 500


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

I set up the ISTA turbo max reactor last night. I added a bubble counter to the c02 line before it enters the chamber. All seems ok, the ph is still quite low and no bubbles being expelled, however the bubble rate through the counter is all over the place. Its completely irregular whether i reduce the pressure or not. Alternates between a couple quick bubbles then drops to about 2 per second then speeds up again. It seems that the water flow rate through the reactor is affecting the bubble rate.

Have i put the bubble counter in the wrong place?


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

the reason you see irregular bubble count is you have water in co2 tubing. i can even see that from picture. it is normal after recent set up and will go away after system runs for a while and pushes all water out of tubing. for this reason i always put spring check valve few cm before bubblecounter(not sure thou it for this system spring is best choice because of low operating pressure).


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks!! hopefully it settles. added another check valve before the reactor to stop the filter pressure from messing with my co2 line pressure


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

so, the loop adventure is over, trialled it and the flow just bypassed the loop. without the flow, the reactor got air buidlup and stopped spinning. So, pulled it out, bought the Sera 500 with the right hose size and a better bubble counter and its all running perfectly with good flow! Ergo, i have an ISTA Turbo max reactor to sell.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I am eyeing on the Sera 500 as well, but will hook it up on a 2076 which powering my 40 gallon breeder. Question: How much flow did you feel being reduced? And how big of a tank are you running this on?

Thanks!


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey huhu, the flow is better with the sera than with the ista. But it is still reduced. I can't say exactly but based on feel of the outflow I'd say somewhere between 15 and 20% reduction. But I'm running a smaller filter, a 2073 

The tank is a 3 ft x 2 ft x 2 ft. About 50 gallons.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey ropate glad to hear the Sera is working out for you. I really like mine.

Is that a stainless steel cabinet? Nice!


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

Loving the SERA actually, although the ISTA is an obvious exact copy. a nice unit, and 1/5th the price....just the hosing size issue.

the cabinet is black steel and glass and sits under the Cade Tank, not sure you guys get Cade's up there but the whole planted community down here is mildly obsessed. beautiful tanks


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Ropate. 15-20 is not a lot compare to my DIY reactor. 

We don't get CADE in the states but I actually thought about to let my cousin ship one from China to here, then I'll be the only one with CADE in the US hah... They make some really nice stuff, I like that they even promised if the costumer find the seal on the tank is worse than ADA, free return guaranteed.


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

haha, do it!  I can't recommend the tank enough.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

burr740 said:


> Hey ropate glad to hear the Sera is working out for you. I really like mine.
> 
> Is that a stainless steel cabinet? Nice!


Hey, Burr, how long have you been using the Sera reactor?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Jeff5614 said:


> Hey, Burr, how long have you been using the Sera reactor?


Ive had it for maybe 4 months.


----------



## ropate (Jan 19, 2013)

semi-related questions guys, I am bout to replace the green eheim hosing with clear. This gives me the opportunity to move the outflow.

Thoughts on turning the outflow so it runs along the short side of the aquarium at the back left? Will this greatly affect flow at all? Will the co2 distribution be affected?


----------

